

Post a Photo of others on Facebook & get 6 month the prison in UAE - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/11/post-a-photo-of-others-on-facebook-without-their-consent-and-get-6-month-the-prison-and-nearly-140000-in-fines-in-uae.html

======
ArabGeek
that if u do not get their consent

